

Show HN: Creating a minimum viable product, thePlayroll.com - ralxz
http://www.theplayroll.com

======
ralxz
My buddy and I just released our new site www.theplayroll.com, trying to re-
think auto-playing YouTube video playlists with a one-page app.

Let us know what you think of our minimum approach to see if there is interest
in the site/idea before investing a greater amount of time into features like
user registration (edit existing playrolls, favorite(bookmark) playrolls),
etc.

